# >>>>>Friday Pixx<<<<<



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a few randoms this week:

this will happen to you if you spend the whole day chasing squirrels and finally catch one (which he did). he got neutered about 3 weeks ago and is feeling is renewed youth.










i know its a dodge and all, but really???










he was a good gecko. he lived a good life until he went phase to phase.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

New ride


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Here's a couple*

Elizabeth's first Easter egg hunt

She loves the bean bag chair


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*meat on the table*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How about one for this guy, RIP Captain!:brew:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*misc pics*

cookin up some fajitas on the disk, next out at the alamo, others are of the kiddos!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> Just a few randoms this week:
> 
> this will happen to you if you spend the whole day chasing squirrels and finally catch one (which he did). he got neutered about 3 weeks ago and is feeling is renewed youth.
> 
> ...


A gal drives that dodge. I see her at least once a week headed east bound on Clay around 5-530. Red truck with pink accessories, ugly as heII.

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

A bass i made this week.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

*Not Just Lurking This Week*

We're pretty excited!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

goldwingtiny said:


> We're pretty excited!!


And rightly so! I love that red hull.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

SLP area pics


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

11 kids and 310 easter eggs.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Comfort in a pop up blind....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Landing in Woodville for lunch Monday. The Picket Fence sent a car to pick us up and take us back...excellent East Texas food, turnip greens with diced turnips, mashed potatoes, dumplings, fried chicken, corn bread and peach cobbler. And they only serve tea, lemonade and buttermilk! 

Installing grounds, the orange cones in the background are marking a Killdee nest!

One hatching, then the whole bunch 

Blackberries and Dewberries from my personal patch :smile:

Plush greenery on Live Oak in Sargent

Coming back in to Weiser on 290


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Texas boys on the Big Lake



Saw Biffle's car on my way home


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Easter weekend bass fishing


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*First Fishing Trip*

My little boy found a little plastic Lightning McQueen fishing pole laying around (we bought for him last year), and latched onto that thing. All he could talk about was going fishing, and catching a shark in a bote (we had been watching sharks on NatGeo). He was literally going to bed with the rod everynight last week. You couldnt pry it from his hands.

So I set up a little trip to a friends place just down the road, and we set out last saturday for some perch fishing. He had the time of his life!

We didnt catch any sharks, but you couldnt tell him that!

Good times...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Kiddo's Easter Sunday after Church.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Fishing the rock groins, he out fished me 7 to 4 on whiting and sand trout


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Had a little fun on the Pecos river.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Alligator and Cactus


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Pulled this mess up at the Galveston North Jetty with my anchor. Kept one anchor and all the chain. The rest in the garbage.

It is two anchors, rope and years and years of leaders. 



























Then promptly lost my anchor at the South Jetty. lol!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Went to see these guys*

Still the best show live


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

goldwingtiny said:


> We're pretty excited!!


Sweet Rig Bro! Gary & Bill Kenner build some fine boats.

http://www.k2marine.com/


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1. Think Lake Somerville is pretty high I was tied off to a BBQ pit. 2. Setting the vapor barrier for tank #3 on our project at beltway 8 and 45. 
3. Baked a couple coconut pies for Easter family get together.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You don't see this everyday. Yesterday on the street near camp Lejeune. Read the little yellow sign on the back of the humvee


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

*Thank You!*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sweet Rig Bro! Gary & Bill Kenner build some fine boats.
> 
> http://www.k2marine.com/


YES they do.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*steel panther*

last night at the house of blues


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Mrs Soap and I took the kayaks to El Indio last weekend. There's a 12 acre lake there that has never been fished in the 10 years that my friend has owned the place. 

He didn't think that there were any fish in it because it had gone completely dry 6 years ago... 

After we set up, I decided to just go throw a lure from the bank to see what might happen. 4th cast, BAM!

Those fish have never seen a lure! 

The land owner's kids had to come see what we were doing. Miguelito and Nana.

Last pic: Spring time in South Texas!

We had a blast!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*flower garden*

My daughters first sunset offshore, this was her first 100+ mile trip and also first time to spend the night in the been bag. Capt Josh setting out the first trolling spread of 2012 both three weeks ago at the Flowergardens.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Texas boys on the Big Lake
> 
> Saw Biffle's car on my way home


I want some pics from augusta !


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

A few from this weekend! 9:03 and i cant wait for Capt Dave! hahaha


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kegerator I just build. Still needs painting, but functional!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Lake Somerville Paddling Trail, Apr 7, 2012*

Mrs. Wissl and I did a quick recon of the Not-Yet-Official TWPD Lake Somerville Paddling Trail up Nails Creek last weekend. The creek is still out of it's banks form the rain weeks ago. The lake is 2 feet high (prev pic post) Can't wait for it to be back to normal.

We docked and hiked up a short trail to a primitive campsite location along the Lake Somerville Trailway to check out the wildflowers. Lemmee tell ya kids, the good flowers ain't along HWY290, HWY 6 and IH 10. They're off the beaten path, the road less traveled. No camera can capture what we experienced up there. The scents, the butterflies, everything was simply beautiful.

We'll be back with fishing rods in hand.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> ugly as heII.
> Sent using Tapatalk.


Which one, the gal or the truck?!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sunrise at 95 miles offshore


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Texas boys on the Big Lake
> 
> Saw Biffle's car on my way home


Not sure I would trust getting in the water with Rik.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Easter ******* practice*

Here's a few of the kids playin with the 22s down in the bottom.:cheers:


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kayaking by the Sugar Mill. She attempted to help, pretty comical.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*indeed*

nice ride the Kenners will not do ya wrong


Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sweet Rig Bro! Gary & Bill Kenner build some fine boats.
> 
> http://www.k2marine.com/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Surfside? No. Galvetraz? No. Eldridge Park in Sugar Land? Yep. ??? Winter 2010


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dad strutt'n his new stetson, and brought in his first pick from the garden . . . wg


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Easter weekend at Natural Bridge Caverns


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spring Pictures*

Easter Weekend
Great Niece - Emily
Emily very happy to have found an egg
19 y/o Son (if he were wearing brown pants and a green shirt he could pass for Shaggy on Scooby Doo)
Hackberry butterflies are out.
Texas spring snow
Another butterfly


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

*My New Cajun Cooking Rig!!!!*

My uncle makes these and he did a custom job for me.


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Easter Bass Fishing*

6.5, 4.75, 4


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Your FL does very nice work


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Easter morning we had a nice sunrise service in a little cove on the Upper Laguna and then went fishing. Here's a few pics from that morning!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pics at the ranch*

1. The San Gabriel river is finally moving and it is beautiful. The river runs right through our property.

2. Bluebonnets on the ranch.

3. We have baby birds!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Easter*

The kids with their Easter baskets.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Finally its dewberry time!


Dewberry pie!

New mower! wooohooooo!


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

Just another day at work. The cable came off and the vertical track ripped out of the jamb.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Finally its dewberry time!
> 
> Dewberry pie!
> 
> New mower! wooohooooo!


you forgot to post the address so i can come and help you with those pies. i have ice cream.......just sayin'.:bounce:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> The kids with their Easter baskets.


Was it Easter or Christmas?? Wow! :slimer:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Having the time of my life up here in Denver! 
Opening Day at Coors Field- INSANE!
GF and me at the tequila party
Bailes in the snow
New office view
China Bowl- Vail backside
Poolside, Vail Lodge- Apres Ski
Catwalk back home- Vail
Headed west to Beaver Creek or Vail


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*A couple from Froberg Farms in Alvin today.*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Pulled this mess up at the Galveston North Jetty with my anchor. Kept one anchor and all the chain. The rest in the garbage.
> 
> It is two anchors, rope and years and years of leaders.
> 
> ...


the good Lord giveth and the good Lord taketh away.:work:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Bubba's shot on 10


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One more big trout pic

29, heavy 8 released


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

*And the winner is....*

River's End Garden Club, my wife's Tri-Color ribbon, Best in Show arrangement. She's pretty good!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Skipped Lunch Today*

Here is your dinner..

Authentic Polish Pierogies

Polish Easter Kielbasa ( Authentic )

Sunrise on Capt Jim West's Bay

Met Blimp

Ceveeche

Oyster Captain Davefeller


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Capt. Dave! Been checking all day for your pictures. Looks tasty, as always.


----------



## longhorn1975 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Minnesota Sunset*

Picture taken by my daughter in August


----------



## longhorn1975 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Another Minnesota Sunset*

Another of my daughters pictures


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

that ain't right, capt...........makin' us wait all day.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

aw hell that small anchor looks like the one i lost a couple of years ago with that 5/8 rope--or line if ur naval--lol:dance::dance::danceops sorr i looked again its the rope i remember it cuda been the bigger one oh hell im gettin older i just lost one like that and a fellow 2cooler gave me another so i could continue fishing for the weekend---



FireEater said:


> Pulled this mess up at the Galveston North Jetty with my anchor. Kept one anchor and all the chain. The rest in the garbage.
> 
> It is two anchors, rope and years and years of leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Warning


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Coming back in to Weiser on 290


Weiser is where I took flying lessons about 30 years ago! I see the view still looks the same!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Thanks Capt. Dave! Been checking all day for your pictures. Looks tasty, as always.


Thanks .. I have been saving those authentic polish Kielbasa n Peirogies since Christmas for Easter. They come from the land where Polish Food and myself were born in the USA.. LOL Too bad the Po locks don't have more healthier ways to cook feech..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> Weiser is where I took flying lessons about 30 years ago! I see the view still looks the same!


That's where I took my discovery flight...


----------

